# Grain Patterns



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 8, 2005)

You have a pen blank where one end has a nicer looking grain pattern. 


Where do you place the nicer grain?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ron,

I wish choice three were the case, but alas, not so.  I prefer to have the best grain not obscured by the clip; so I voted for the bottom, by which I assume that you mean the nib end.


----------



## Czarcastic (Aug 8, 2005)

If the difference is significant, I prefer the nicer grain on top, 180 degrees from the clip, so when it lays on a desk, the best grain is visible.  By being on the top, it is not obscured by the writer's hand, either, making it much more noticeable when being used.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 8, 2005)

I prefer the top, opposite the clip as well. I wish more of my blanks had grain worthy of showing[]


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2005)

Geo,

With all your purchases...none of them are worthy?  I am terribly hurt [)][][}]  LOL


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 8, 2005)

Turn it into an Atlas []


----------

